# [VIDEO] How to Root the HP Touchpad in webOS



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Before I get flamed, be aware that this video is for the n00bs. Most of you already know how to do this.
But we have a whole bunch of new Touchpad owners out there, and this needed to be available to them in video form.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

agree. not to mention. from the last chaos ebay batch.







.

all the new touchpad owner. u can subsribe to this guy youtube channel.

cheers!!


----------



## yaomingshiwo (Oct 25, 2011)

I am in Chinese mainland,so that I can't play youtube


----------

